# Broads with Rods 7th Annual Fishing Tournament for Women



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Broads with Rods 7th Annual Fishing Tournament for Women is scheduled for Saturday, May 3, 2014 at Bastrop Marina in Freeport, Tx. You can print the entry form or registration and rules by visiting our website at www.broadswithrodsfishingtournaments.com. Payout for 1st and 2nd place in each of the top 3 categories. Food, live entertainment and live auction benefiting ladies of the military and Wounded Heroes of Texas and senior citizens of Brazoria County. COME ON LADIES, LETS GO FISHING!...questions? call 713-299-3037.


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

*quick ?*

We look foward to this every year, can't wait!!!! Good family fun and all for great cause thank yall so much for what you do. Just wanted to make sure there would be bait available at the marina again this year.


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for yournice comment. And yes, the Bastrop Marina employees did say they would have plenty of live bait. See you May 3rd!


----------



## TxSlammer (Jul 18, 2013)

*Registration*

Will we be able to register the morning of the tournament?


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I'll be there with 2 other ladies. I need some fishing spots. Been laid up with knee surgery and haven't been fishing in awhile.


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey Bubbaette,sorry to hear you have been laid up, looks like the fishing is starting to heat up,if I knew where to fish,I would probably be in the tournament,instead of hosting it... thanks again for posting on your tournament spread sheet.... 

TX Slammer,you can register that morning of the tournament at Bastrop Marina,We will be there at 5:00 am,also they have gasoline,and promise us they will have live bait...hope to see you there


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

We have received several calls asking if they needed to check-in at the marina before fishing... No,as long as you are registered you can launch anywhere,just come back to the marina with your winning fish or just to eat,listen to music and participate in the live auction... Good Luck Ladies


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ladies,it's not to late to register ,we will be at Bastrop Marina at 5:00 am Saturday morning for any late entries...looks like great weather.see you there


----------

